# Antique 1898 Doctor's Buggy Restoration Project



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am selling an antique 1898 Doctor's Buggy and thought I'd list it here and see if anyone local would be interested. It has been stored for years in our barn and just taken out for the pictures. 










It originally belonged to a dentist in the town of Andes, NY. This was a restoration project as our original plan when we moved here was to use horses for transportation. It was one of our plans that we were never able to do.










It needs new wheels. It is sold "as is" but could easily be brought back to usable condition.










Even needing new wheels, you will not be finding many of these anymore. Original leather dash. Seats have been professionally reupholstered with marine material to withstand bad weather. No top but has the framework for it. 










Selling it for $150.00 with local pick up here in Oxford, NY. Payment through Paypal. 










If you have any questions or need more pictures, I have more.


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

Wish I were closer, sold a spring buggy like this that I had painted (good condition overall) back in the 50s for 50.00.

I am a sucker for old things!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I wish you were too!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Sold on eBay!


----------

